# Victorian Eberron (Recruiting Closed - looking for nonamazing)



## drothgery (Apr 23, 2007)

Approved PCs - please post your characters in the RG thread here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=195556 ; if you have any questions, PM me or ask them here.

I've put the setting info in another RG thread here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=195557

OOC Thread

The basic notion is:

There were, perhaps, many ways to have stopped what happened in the centuries after the fall of Galifar. Perhaps with more direct aid, the Kalashtar of Adar could have prevented the Quori from building the devices across all of Riedra which allowed them to manifest themselves in Eberron. Perhaps if the Druids of the Reaches had maintained faith with the Gatekeepers instead of turning to other traditions, they would have had the strength to close the doorways that the Inspired had opened. Perhaps if the wizards of Arcanix had been more convinced of their own power, and less desperate, they would not have attempted to free what was bound in Khyber in hopes that two great evils would destroy each other. Perhaps if the peoples of the Five Nations had been more vigilant, the cults of the Dragon Below would have been destroyed, and there would have been nothing for them to find and use to succeed to some degree. Perhaps if the wounds between Aundair and Thrane had ever been fully healed, Aundair would have heeded the warnings the oracles of Church of the Silver Flame had sent.

But it had happened, and as great evils fought each other and the great heroes that tried to stop them -- the Kalashtar died to the last, as did the last of the Gatekeepers. The armies of the Five Nations. By the time the Keeper of the Flame sacrificed himself to bind the last, all of the old peoples save for humankind were reduced to tiny, isolated communities or destroyed entirely. 

And though that was well over a thousand years ago as of this writing, only humanity has truly risen from the ashes. But the great magics that were unleashed in that desperate struggle are almost entirely lost. Bards songs no longer command power, the spellbooks of the wizards of the Arcane Congress are lost, and there has not been one born with powers of sorcery or any true or aberrant Dragonmark in over a millenia. Some who channel primal forces of good and evil still command as much power as they did in days long past, and the archivists claim with the proper focus any magic is still possible. But the days of magewrights by the scores working in the great cities is long past. 

Fortunately, the minds that once would have turned their thoughts to arcane power have persued other endeavours in our time. We have no airships or bound elementals in our time, but we do have rails of iron and steam along the routes the lightning rail once ran, and steamships are reclaiming the seas. Telegraph lines may not be as fast as speaking stones are supposed to have been, but they are no less a wonder. And while mankind's enemies need not fear fireballs, they must take our canon and and muskets into account.

One would think, in an age of such wonders, none would seek out those great evils that remained bound through the cataclysmic end of the last age. But there have always been those who seek shortcuts to power, and those who seek to cheat death. Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to stop them.

- Father Mikel ir'Indari, Knight of the Flame, Knight Commander of the Inquisition

I'm looking for 4-6 players.

Characters will be 4th level, 28 point buy, with a lot of special rules. PCs cannot be evil.

No more than one minor race character (neither human nor Khorvar) will be approved, and it's likely that none will be. Also note that while hexblades and dread necromancers exist, those that can maintain the good graces of the Holy Office are few and far between; typically such characters will be your enemies (along with pirates, rogue bands of Khyber-spawn that still exist even if they don't believe in them in Flamekeep, corrupt officers of the Church, barbarian tribes who don't like the ever-expanding great powers, and the Flame knows what else).


----------



## stonegod (Apr 23, 2007)

Check'n in. More later (after my cold dies...)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Cool.  I think my original idea was a swashbuckling Pistol wielder, so I'll see what I can come up with that'll be fun AND effective.

Just For The Record, If a Pistol is Light, does it count for the Swashbuckler's Insightful Strike? (It doesn't specify that it has to be a melee weapon).


----------



## drothgery (Apr 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Cool.  I think my original idea was a swashbuckling Pistol wielder, so I'll see what I can come up with that'll be fun AND effective.
> 
> Just For The Record, If a Pistol is Light, does it count for the Swashbuckler's Insightful Strike? (It doesn't specify that it has to be a melee weapon).




Sure. Though it's probably worth noting that for purposes of this game, a 'pistol' is a single-shot weapon that has to be reloaded after each time you fire; though the guns of this game are percussion cap weapons (and so fire reliably in all weather, and reload fairly quickly), they don't have the larger box or internal magazines of later weapons. So the only guns that can be fired more than once without reloading are revolvers.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Sure. Though it's probably worth noting that for purposes of this game, a 'pistol' is a single-shot weapon that has to be reloaded after each time you fire; though the guns of this game are percussion cap weapons (and so fire reliably in all weather, and reload fairly quickly), they don't have the larger box or internal magazines of later weapons. So the only guns that can be fired more than once without reloading are revolvers.




OK, so what kind of action would it be to reload a revolver? I could always just carry like 10 of them and take quick draw/2-weapon fighting, do some bang-bang for several rounds, and then reload them all.  

Other question - Would it be possible to get a Light version of a Revovler as a special-order weapon? (Kinda like mithril armour is light?)


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2007)

Once revolvers are availible its pretty pointless to use anything else if you can afford them with their high damage and use of dexterity instead of strength.  Two Weapon Fighting Swash bucklers dual weilding revolvers are going to be the main fare, not sure if you wanted that or more along the lines of the Three Musketeers with single/double shot pistols and rapiers.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm gonna try and make a Gnome scout, kind of a sniper.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Once revolvers are availible its pretty pointless to use anything else if you can afford them with their high damage and use of dexterity instead of strength.  Two Weapon Fighting Swash bucklers dual weilding revolvers are going to be the main fare



That's pretty much what I proposed early on, actually.  My only problemnow is that Revolvers are not light weapons, therefore dual-wielding them is -4 attack, and swash's can't add int to damage.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 23, 2007)

Before I crawl off and die, I'll sketch the concept I've been playing in the back of my mind:

- A Lyrander ex-steamship man, that is convinced that flight is not only a possibility, but the destiny of his people. Pursues knowledge by hook or crook in order to find out techno- or magical ways of doing so, and secretly harbors a wish to find a relic of the mythic age---An airship. Would probably have been an artificer during the mythic days. Mechanically, an archivist, but likely not tied to any particular church (self-study from cobbled together sources, a scholar more than a priest).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Before I crawl off and die, I'll sketch the concept I've been playing in the back of my mind:
> 
> - A Lyrander ex-steamship man, that is convinced that flight is not only a possibility, but the destiny of his people. Pursues knowledge by hook or crook in order to find out techno- or magical ways of doing so, and secretly harbors a wish to find a relic of the mythic age---An airship. Would probably have been an artificer during the mythic days. Mechanically, an archivist, but likely not tied to any particular church (self-study from cobbled together sources, a scholar more than a priest).



Cid?


----------



## stonegod (Apr 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Cid?



Works. But I couldn't resist the idea of some past-obsessed half-elf with a desire to fly...


----------



## drothgery (Apr 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, so what kind of action would it be to reload a revolver? I could always just carry like 10 of them and take quick draw/2-weapon fighting, do some bang-bang for several rounds, and then reload them all.




In d20 Modern, it's a full round action without a speed loader, or a move action with one; the Quick Reload feat moves things up a category (move action without a speed loader, swift action with one). It seems to me that a speed loader is not all that difficult to make, so I'm probably going to say they're available.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Other question - Would it be possible to get a Light version of a Revovler as a special-order weapon? (Kinda like mithril armour is light?)




No, at least not to start with. Although making a mithral revolver would be possible, and would make it weigh less, it wouldn't make it any smaller, or game-mechanics 'light'. And as of yet, metalwork isn't quite good enough to make an effective light revolver. The same goes for a breach-loading rifle.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 23, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Before I crawl off and die, I'll sketch the concept I've been playing in the back of my mind:
> 
> - A Lyrander ex-steamship man, that is convinced that flight is not only a possibility, but the destiny of his people. Pursues knowledge by hook or crook in order to find out techno- or magical ways of doing so, and secretly harbors a wish to find a relic of the mythic age---An airship. Would probably have been an artificer during the mythic days. Mechanically, an archivist, but likely not tied to any particular church (self-study from cobbled together sources, a scholar more than a priest).




Well, it may be that certain special materials that are relatively available in Eberron but not in 1850s Earth (soarwood and mithral, most notably) will make construction of powered aircraft (either lighter than air or heavier than air) possible in 830s Eberron. Certainly people are trying...


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd also like to put my name in for consideration.  I'm thinking of an older human Marshal who's been a prisoner of war for the last ten or so years.  He was taken prisoner during some minor border conflicts between the Icewood Provinces and the Kingdom of Thrane, and is released at the start of the game under the condition that he swear fealty to the Church.

(This idea is meant to be modular.  I wanted to have a character that fits into the story, and it looks like we're going to be a group working for the Church, so that's where I went.  If your concept has us working for someone else, we can change that bit of background.  Basically, I'm trying to design him so that he has a campaign 'hook' built right in.)

I do want him to be from the Icewood Provinces, a dour older man, large and bearded, who in his time was a brilliant leader and master of small scale tactics.  His years in solitary confinement have left him rusty, and it remains to be seen whether he still has the potential he once had.

*Questions*: Do you want us to go ahead and put up full characters now, or are you looking just for concepts at the moment?  Is there any way we could adapt the Song of the Heart feat (from the Eberron Campaign Setting) for use with the Marshal?  What about adapting the Extra Song feat for extra daily uses of the Marshal's inspiration ability?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok, what's the action to reload a pistol, then?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 23, 2007)

Rifles are single shot? Would it be possible to get a bolt action / lever action rifle for lots of money? Also, how do the archery feats work with fire arms? (such as rapid shot and many shot)


----------



## drothgery (Apr 23, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Rifles are single shot? Would it be possible to get a bolt action / lever action rifle for lots of money? Also, how do the archery feats work with fire arms? (such as rapid shot and many shot)




I should probably mention that although I'm trying to have pretty good firearms available, I really don't want to get bogged down in rules for gunplay, as what I know about the firearms of the era 9th-century AS Eberron coresponds to is not very expansive, and derived wholely from quick searches online and gaming materials. Hence the very short list of abstract guns (there really ought to be a shotgun on the list, but then I'd have to come up with rules for them or steal them from somewhere), rather than the d20 Modern-esque extensive list of specific models.

Manyshot just doesn't work with guns. Rapid shot works as normal, but unless you've got a revolver, it's not going to do you any good.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Ok, what's the action to reload a pistol, then?




Reloading any single-shot/internal magazine weapon (which the pistols and rifles of this game are) is, as per d20 Modern convention, a full-round action, or a move action with the Rapid Reload/Quick Reload feat.

Note that this lets you get off five shots per minute without a reload feat (a little worse than the six I've read is typical with weapons like these), and ten with one (somewhat better).


----------



## drothgery (Apr 23, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> *Questions*: Do you want us to go ahead and put up full characters now, or are you looking just for concepts at the moment?  Is there any way we could adapt the Song of the Heart feat (from the Eberron Campaign Setting) for use with the Marshal?  What about adapting the Extra Song feat for extra daily uses of the Marshal's inspiration ability?




I'm really more intrested in concepts right now (mostly description, but include a character class).

As for adapting Bardic Music-related feats to the Marshal's inspiration ability, it'll be a case by case thing, but for these two we can probably work something out. Feats that are more explicitly lyrical or supernatural won't work with inspiration.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been considering a gun-slinger, but I'm not thrilled about the pistols reload time...  If you have multiple attacks you essentially need a speed-loader revolver and Rapid Reload.

On the other hand, I could be a combo character... Carry a pistol for when I need it, but mostly fight melee...
I also have another concept.

OK, here's my two concepts:
Swashbuckler/fighter(Maybe rogue or scout later) : a non/light-armoured fighter.  Pistol & 2 Daggers.  Like most women, she is both beautiful and deadly, trained in stealth and precision, and with a heart of gold.

Paladin 4 : One of the 'knights in shining armour'.  Yes, they still exist, some orders disdaining the use of these new 'guns' as dishonourable, and keeping to the 'old school'.  He would be from one souch order, a 'smite makes right' paladin who is quickly rising within his church, and has a good sense of moral judgement. (Eventually he may go into the Grayguard prc if allowed)


Once I pick between them, I'll make a more indepth concept+background.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd be interested in putting my name into consideration, this campaign seems very meticulously thought out and promises to be quite interestind and entertaining.


My initial concept is quite simple really, he'd be a human fighter on paper. In action, he's the mayor of a frontier town in Western Thrane, lived in the area his whole life. In his mid 30's, he used to be on the other side of the law, mostly thieving and stealing, not too much killing. Now he's a respectable guy, wears suit jackets and all, but not ties, they're too constrictive.

For several years he has been in love with the madame in charge of the "local club", and according to everyone else, the feeling is mutual, yet these two hold some sort of barrier that stops them from ever acting upon this. However, all know that he will do, and has done, anything for her.

Rough around the edges, with a good heart (it routinely stays between 60-70 beats a minute), he doesn't make for the best leader, but he gets the job done.

When he gets the letter from Father Mikel, he knows what must be done in order to ensure his way of life, his little town, and to hopefully get in good favor with the madame. And the church, of course. Definitely the church.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Paladin 4 : One of the 'knights in shining armour'.  Yes, they still exist, some orders disdaining the use of these new 'guns' as dishonourable, and keeping to the 'old school'.  He would be from one souch order, a 'smite makes right' paladin who is quickly rising within his church, and has a good sense of moral judgement. (Eventually he may go into the Grayguard prc if allowed)




Just a note here; in 830 AS Eberron, guns are in no sense 'new'. Melee weapons are a bit more useful than they were in 19th-century earth because monsters with DR/slashing and DR/bludgeoning are still around (albeit not in large numbers), but gunpowder weapons have been common on the battlefield for five centuries, and personal firearms for four.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 24, 2007)

My initial idea still stands from the original thread.  A paladin/rogue, obcessed with personal honor, and the honor of his many women...(hmm..would you allow the alternate paladins from the SRD?  LG doesn't really fit my idea of his personality.)  He would be a sort of spy for the Church, social, and sent to be the Church's face at important events.  Would you allow a changling (with the rogue sub level from RoE)?  It makes him a little more social and a little less trapfinder.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 24, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> My initial idea still stands from the original thread.  A paladin/rogue, obcessed with personal honor, and the honor of his many women...(hmm..would you allow the alternate paladins from the SRD?  LG doesn't really fit my idea of his personality.)  He would be a sort of spy for the Church, social, and sent to be the Church's face at important events.  Would you allow a changling (with the rogue sub level from RoE)?  It makes him a little more social and a little less trapfinder.




I'll allow the paladin of freedom, but how a paladin of freedom squares himself with working with a lawful good religous organization might take some doing.

As I said above, there's only going to be at most one spot for an 'oddball race' character (in this game, that's anything other than human or half-elf). I could see a changeling, maybe, but that depends on the proposals I get.

Also note that paladins get an extra two skill points/level in this game, and, although I initially forgot to include it in the mega-intro post, everyone gets one discretionary extra class skill.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 24, 2007)

Pally of Freedom...CG more my taste.



> but how a paladin of freedom squares himself with working with a lawful good religous organization might take some doing.






> Flamic sects exists of every Good and Neutral (with respect to Good and Evil) alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drothgery (Apr 24, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> > Flamic sects exists of every Good and Neutral (with respect to Good and Evil) alignment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are CG sects that follow the Silver Flame. They _don't_ follow the heirarchy of the Orthodox Church of the Silver Flame; the Reformed Church of the Silver Flame is by far the largest of them (and the only one with any kind of formal organization beyond the national level). On the other hand, the Orthodox Church is, err, really big, and has orders that tend to some unconventional thinking without formally breaking with the Church (and as per the two-step rule of Eberron, a paladin of freedom could follow the Orthodox Church) and which just might not be formally approved by the Council of Cardinals (perhaps they were created by a Keeper of the Flame directly at some point in the past).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, I missed the guns being Centuries old part, sry.  OK, in that case he could still be from a church that disdains the use of gun, and has for centuries, valuing melee combat as courageous and honourable.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 24, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, I missed the guns being Centuries old part, sry.




I guess I never said so explicitly (until I updated the timeline this afternnon). I thought it was kind of implicit; if there are 19th-century firearms 'now', then at some point there were 15-th century firearms... and that point was a long time ago.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, in that case he could still be from a church that disdains the use of gun, and has for centuries, valuing melee combat as courageous and honourable.




I'd suggest if an order disdain guns, it's more likely along the lines of an order dedicated to fighting some types of monsters that are difficult to hurt with guns (undead are the biggest one).


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 24, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> some types of monsters that are difficult to hurt with guns (undead are the biggest one).




Shotgun. 

Also, would you allow me an item from the Arms and Equipment guide? The Gnomish Crossbow sight. Allows you to treat targets as two range increments closer. (if they're more than two away) I think it would fit with my sniping character. Also, you want only human PCs?


----------



## drothgery (Apr 24, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Also, would you allow me an item from the Arms and Equipment guide? The Gnomish Crossbow sight. Allows you to treat targets as two range increments closer. (if they're more than two away) I think it would fit with my sniping character. Also, you want only human PCs?




Or half-elf. And depending on the proposed characters, I might allow one excepiton, but no more than that.

As for a telescoping sight... okay, but note that it can't be mounted on a pistol or revolver; you'll need a rifle.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I guess I never said so explicitly (until I updated the timeline this afternnon). I thought it was kind of implicit; if there are 19th-century firearms 'now', then at some point there were 15-th century firearms... and that point was a long time ago.



 Sorry, not a history buff.. Almost flunked it, in fact.  Which confused everyone cuz I was an honour student in everything else. *L*



> I'd suggest if an order disdain guns, it's more likely along the lines of an order dedicated to fighting some types of monsters that are difficult to hurt with guns (undead are the biggest one).



Hmm, I see, I see... I'm picturing a tall, charismatic and statuesque Knight in shining armour with a Warhammer and Large Shield, ready to take on anything evil or unnatural.

I'm liking this idea.. He heals, he hurts, he tanks, he leads.
I'd Probably go with a very good Charisma, Extra Turning, and some Divine Feats.  
YEah, I think I'm gonna go with the paladin idea.  I'll work up some more details and background.


How many submissions are you taking before you pick characters?  Will there be a submission deadline, or are you just playing by ear?


----------



## drothgery (Apr 24, 2007)

(Guns v. undead)



			
				Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Shotgun.




Just because that works in zombie movies doesn't mean it works in Eberron


----------



## drothgery (Apr 24, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> How many submissions are you taking before you pick characters?  Will there be a submission deadline, or are you just playing by ear?




I'm playing by ear, but probably the Friday after I think I've got five good proposals, so either this Friday or next.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 24, 2007)

Becasue we have class defense bonuses, are we not worrying about armor? Or is armor DR?


----------



## drothgery (Apr 24, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Becasue we have class defense bonuses, are we not worrying about armor? Or is armor DR?




I'm still doing armor as AC; use armor instead of your class defense bonus if higher.


----------



## Einan (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd like to pitch my hat into the ring.

I propose Horace Greer, a human scout who serves as a frontier guide for wealthy city-folk wanting to feel a little wild.  He's a steely eyed man, who cultivates the image of a cold killer in order to keep the cityfolk happy.  In actuality he's an awkward man who never much learned manners or social skills and keeps to the wild to avoid embarrassing himself too awfully.  His parents were poor dirt farmers in the Maradal Principalities and he mostly avoids them, given that his father is a hopeless farmer who hides in the bottle and his mother is a retiring woman who would never dream of standing up to her abusive spouse.  First chance he got, he bought himself a rifle and named her Ellora and took off into the wilds.  

[sblock] Horace Greer

Male Human Scout 4
Lawful Neutral
Strength	10	(+0)
Dexterity	19	(+4)
Constitution	14	(+2)
Intelligence	10	(+0)
Wisdom	14	(+2)
Charisma	10	(+0)

Size:	Medium
Height:	5' 10"
Weight:	170 lb
Skin:	Tan
Eyes:	Blue
Hair:	Light Brown; Wavy

Total Hit Points: 31
Speed: 40 feet [scout] 
Armor Class: 19 = 10 +4 [dexterity] + 5 [defense]
Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 10

Initiative modifier:	+5	= +4 [dexterity] +1 [scout] 
Fortitude save:	+4	= 1 [base] +2 [constitution] +1 [scout] 
Reflex save:	+8	= 4 [base] +4 [dexterity] 
Will save:	+3	= 1 [base] +2 [wisdom] 
Attack (handheld):	+3	= 3 [base] 
Attack (unarmed):	+3	= 3 [base] 
Attack (missile):	+7	= 3 [base] +4 [dexterity] 
Grapple check:	+3	= 3 [base] 
Region of Origin: Maradal Principalities
Languages:	Common 
Feats:
Point Blank Shot	
Precise Shot	
Quick Reload: Rifle
Weapon Focus x1	Weapon(s): Rifle
Track

Traits: 
Action Points: 7 (this level)
Skill Name	Key Ability	Skill Modifier	Ability Modifier	Ranks	Misc. Modifier
Balance	Dex*	6 = 	+4		+2 [tumble] 
Bluff	Cha	0 = 	+0		
Climb	Str*	7 = 	+0	+7	
Escape Artist	Dex*	11 = 	+4	+7	
Heal	Wis	2 = 	+2		
Hide	Dex*	11 = 	+4	+7	
Jump	Str*	6 = 	+0		+2 [tumble] +4 [speed 40] 
Knowledge (nature)	Int	9 = 	+0	+7	+2 [survival] 
Listen	Wis	9 = 	+2	+7	
Move Silently	Dex*	11 = 	+4	+7	
Search	Int	0 = 	+0		
Sense Motive	Wis	2 = 	+2		
Spot	Wis	9 = 	+2	+7	
Survival	Wis	9 = 	+2	+7	
Swim	Str**	0 = 	+0		
Tumble	Dex*	11 = 	+4	+7	
Use Rope	Dex	1 = 	+4		

* = check penalty for wearing armor
Escape Artist >=5 ranks gives +2 on use rope checks for bindings.
Know Nature >=5 ranks gives +2 on survival checks above ground.

Human
•	Extra feat at first level (already included)
•	Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
•	One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Scout:
•	Core class from "Complete Adventurer"
•	Armor class bonuses after moving are not listed above.
•	Level 1: Skirmish (+1d6), trapfinding, Track
•	Level 2: Battle fortitude +1, uncanny dodge
•	Level 3: Fast movement +10 feet, skirmish (1d6, +1 AC)
•	Level 4: Bonus feat (already included)

	Class	HP rolled	
Level 1:	Scout	8	
Level 2:	Scout	8	
Level 3:	Scout	1	
Level 4:	Scout	6	+1 to dexterity

Horace Greer's Equipment:
Mastercraft Rifle (Ellora)
Gear to come
[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 24, 2007)

Another item i would like to ask about, the boot sheath, again from Arms and Equipment. Gives you +4 bonus to conceal a light weapon. (It's 3.0, so have to change the +4 to Pick Pocket to +4 Sleight of Hand) Also, how much do speed reloaders cost?

As for my character, he's not done yet. He's a rogue, an assassin, who is very religious and kills those he thinks are evil. He's always prepared (hence the multiple weapons) and ready for anything. Recently, the church has started giving him assignments to get rid of unwanted cultists and people they just don't like. 

[sblock=Character]
Name: 
Class: Rouge 4
Race: Human
Alignment: CG
Age: 20
Weight: 170 Lbs 
Height: 5’10” 
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
HP: 


* Abilities * 
STR 12 (+1) 
DEX 18 (+4) (+2 at 3rd LVL)
CON 10 (+0)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 12 (+1)


*Statistics * 
AC 19 (5 base, 4 Dex)
FORT +1 (1 base)
REF +8 (4 base, +4 Dex)
WILL +1 (1 base)

INIT +4
BAB / Grapple +3/+3
Speed: 30 ft

*Melee * 
+4 Dagger (1d4+1, 19-20 x2)

*Ranged *
+7 Revolver (2d6, x2, 20 ft)
+7 Rifle (2d10, x2, 60 ft)
+7 Dagger (1d4+1, 19-20 x2, 10 ft)


*Feats * 
Point Blank Shot (1)
Rapid Reload (Personal Firearms) (Bonus)
Quick Draw (3)



*Racial Features * 
Bonus Feat at 1st lvl, bonus skill points

*Class Features *
Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1, Uncanny Dodge


*Skills * (10 x4 +4) + (11 x3) = 77
Balance +7 (3 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Disable Device +9 (7 Ranks, +2 Int)
Gather Information +8 (7 Ranks, +1 Cha)
Jump +5 (4 Ranks, +1 Str)
Open Lock +11 (7 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Search +9 (7 Ranks, +2 Int)
Sleight of Hand +11 (7 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Tumble +11 (7 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Use Rope +11 (7 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Climb +8 (7 Ranks, +1 Str)
Notice +7 (7 Ranks, +0 Wisdom)
Sneak +11 (7 Ranks, +4 Dex)

*Languages *
Common 
(2 More)

*Stuff *
4 Revolvers (320 GP, 8 Lbs)
6 Daggers (12 GP, 6 Lbs)
Rifle (120 GP, 8 Lbs)
Rifle Sight (150 GP, 1 Lbs)
(more to come)

Light Load= 43 Lbs
Medium Load= 44-86 Lbs
Heavy Load= 87-130 Lbs
Lift off ground= 260 Lbs
Push / Drag= 650 Lbs

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm still doing armor as AC; use armor instead of your class defense bonus if higher.




Hmmm.. just to point out, that makes an Armoured fighter/Paladin not only pointless, it's a penalty.

@ 4th level we've got the same Armour we could get from Full Plate, and no max dex/ACP.

By lvl 12, it's +5 Full Plate with no max dex/ACP.  

My problem is that my vision of the paladin includes Shining Armour, but wearing said armour means I'm paying a fair amount of GP AND taking penalties just to fill RP background.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. just to point out, that makes an Armoured fighter/Paladin not only pointless, it's a penalty.
> 
> @ 4th level we've got the same Armour we could get from Full Plate, and no max dex/ACP.
> 
> ...




Really, it's more like full plate plus five points of AC bonuses from magic -- probably spread out among enhancement to armor, ring of protection, amulet of natural armor, gloves of dexterity, and enhancement to a shield or defending weapon. That's why the class bonus is so high; it's not just replacing armor, it's replacing all that other stuff too.

The way I'm drawing things up, armor should really only be useful in specific, narrow circumstances, and at mid levels or higher, only by experts, so how about a feat... Also note that shields provide a shield bonus, not an armor bonus, and therefore do stack with class defense.

*Armored Defense*
Prerequisite: Str 13, Armor Proficiency
Benefit: When wearing armor that you are proficient in, you can add one half of your armor bonus to your class defense bonus against melee oponents.
Normal: You use your armor bonus or your class defense bonus, whichever is higher.
Special: You can take this feat more than once; each time you take it, it applies to a different class of armor (light, medium, or heavy).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

So half your armour... Round up or down(Remember rounding down would make b.plate, Chain mail, and Chain shirt the same)?  I'll probably end up investing in that feat, makes the paladin concept more of a tank, which I like.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> So half your armour... Round up or down(Remember rounding down would make b.plate, Chain mail, and Chain shirt the same)?  I'll probably end up investing in that feat, makes the paladin concept more of a tank, which I like.




d20 convention is that you always round down.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2007)

Commentary on proposals so far (noting that I haven't taken more than a passing glance at any mechanics)...

looks good
*stonegod* - half-elf Lyrander archivist and steamship expert trying to recreate the airships of old

stonegod
[sblock]
Normally I'd ask for a bit more of a tie to Father Mikel, but you seem to have stumbled onto a plot hook inadvertently.[/sblock]

all of these guys look good, but ...
*nonamazing* - human marshal from the Icewood Provinces, on parole with Thrane
*ethandrew* - human fighter; 'wild west' mayor
*einan* - human scout 
... I'm trying to think of a good reason, other than local expertise, that Father Mikel would want you on a specific mission. And that would work for one of you, but not all three.

and these guys just need more background; who is this guy/gal and why is he/she working for Father Mikel and the Holy Office of the Inquisition?
*necro_kinder* - human rogue assassin-type
*jemal* - human paladin; stereotypical knight in shining armor, of an order that still favors melee weapons over firearms
*EvolutionKB* - changeling paladin of freedom/rogue; spy and ladies' man


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 26, 2007)

What do you want for HP? roll, or just 1/2 round down?


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> What do you want for HP? roll, or just 1/2 round down?




It'll be 3/4, round down, but don't bother with mechanics yet, unless you get background ideas from putting together stats and equipment.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 26, 2007)

There doesn't really seem to be any arcanists in this campaign and stonegod's archivist looks to be the only spell caster. I might change my Fighter type to best fill another caster if that's what you deem necessary. Otherwise, consider that Father Mikel has heard of his exploits in the past, both good and nefarious, and this mayor is heeding the letter because he wants to maintain the way of life his small town has and ensure that some major world-changing cataclysm doesn't occur.

But like I said, if you'd rather another caster, let me know and I'll switch up right quick.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> don't bother with mechanics yet, unless you get background ideas from putting together stats and equipment.




Actually, there's 2 ways I make characters... come up with a full background/personality, then make the numbers base off that, or make the concept, stat the numbers, and then ask "why?" and get the background from that.  I think this one will be the secondary option.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> There doesn't really seem to be any arcanists in this campaign and stonegod's archivist looks to be the only spell caster.




Well... there are dread necromancers, but they're probably not approriate as PCs; archivists probably come the closest to PC arcanists (they can learn sorcerer/wizard spells in this game, if they can find an ancient spellbook or scroll to learn them from). I'm kind of surprised no one's picked up on a healer, though; in this game they're quite a bit better than they are in the Mini's Handbook, unless you really like unicorns.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2007)

Actually, I've been wanting to try a healer for a while, the problem is that I don't have the mini's handbook.  An oversight I believe I shall correct in a few weeks when I have money.

As to the character I WILL be playing, I'm going to stat him up (At least the basics), and then figure out a more detailed background for him.  How much background do you usually like?  I tend to vary a lot.. from single paragraph to multi-page essay. (Though online I try to keep it around 3-4 paragraphs)

Also, did we have a deadline for character submissions?


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll see if I can flesh out my character concept a bit more.  (I'm working under the assumption that Father Mikel is assembling this team in order to hunt down and fight monsters, probably in situations where bringing an entire army would be impractical or even impossible.)

*Vorelus Kraal* was renown for his ability to make optimum use of the Icewood Provinces' somewhat limited resources.  He excelled at leading smaller groups of men, and his mastery of squad-level tactics was superb.  Despite his dour and often pessimistic outlook, Vorelus proved to have an uncanny--almost supernatural--ability to inspire his men to new heights, leading them to success against odds that were certainly not in their favor.

Father Mikel realizes that the greatest fighters in the world are made much more powerful when they work together--the group he is assembling will maximize its effectiveness under the command of a strong leader.  And Vorelus, grizzled enough not to flinch away from the horrors of battle, might just be the right man for the job.

As a Marshal, Vorelus would excel in a support capacity, making the other characters that much better at what they do (this was the main reason why I wanted to adapt the Song of the Heart feat, so that he would be particularly good at giving bonuses to the other players).      He would also probably have Improved Initiative, so that he can get a quick sense of the battlefield and take any possible advantage over his opponents.

I'm brewing up a second concept, a "true monster hunter".  Ranger/Archivist, he would combine his favored enemy bonus with the dark knowledge ability of the archivist to be an expert at hunting, finding, and killing the things that should not be.  He'd also carry a bunch of specialized ammunition (alchemically treated bullets with various abilities such as flaming, frost, etc) as well as several extra guns (since it seems like a cool idea to me that the alchemically treated bullets would damage normal guns over time, just like the explosive rounds that we know of today).  Let me know if you'd like me to work on this concept a bit more.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2007)

BTW, Question - 
You noted that we can by Mastercraft Weapons that function similar to Magic ones... Does the same go for Armour?  If so, would the enhancement bonus apply before or after the armour bonus gets halved via the 'Armored Defense' feat?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2007)

OK, I've been working on it and I found that I've no real inspiration with the paladin in this setting.  I'm going to try the Swashbuckler/Fighter chick and see if it tickles my fancy.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> BTW, Question -
> You noted that we can by Mastercraft Weapons that function similar to Magic ones... Does the same go for Armour?  If so, would the enhancement bonus apply before or after the armour bonus gets halved via the 'Armored Defense' feat?




Despite there being no explicit mechanics for it (other than the bonus from armored defense only applying in melee), the rise of firearms has generally rendered armor obsolete in humanoid vs. humanoid conflict, so there hasn't been a corresponding improvement in armor. It'll likely be another half-century or so before armor that's generally useful in the modern battlefield starts to be developed.

The class defense bonuses in this game are set up to be about as good as a typical combo of magic armor, a magic shield, a ring of protection, and/or an amulet of magic armor. While the enhancement bonus from any magic armor would always stack with class defense bonus, the odds are no one will have magic armor. I'd note that Armored Defense + plate armor is giving you a +4 to melee AC from one feat, which is pretty good...



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> I'm brewing up a second concept, a "true monster hunter". Ranger/Archivist, he would combine his favored enemy bonus with the dark knowledge ability of the archivist to be an expert at hunting, finding, and killing the things that should not be. He'd also carry a bunch of specialized ammunition (alchemically treated bullets with various abilities such as flaming, frost, etc) as well as several extra guns (since it seems like a cool idea to me that the alchemically treated bullets would damage normal guns over time, just like the explosive rounds that we know of today). Let me know if you'd like me to work on this concept a bit more.




I like the idea, but there are no rangers in this game (natural magic having faded with the loss of the Gatekeepers); the closest you could get mechanically would be a scout.


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 26, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I like the idea, but there are no rangers in this game (natural magic having faded with the loss of the Gatekeepers); the closest you could get mechanically would be a scout.




D'oh!  I should have been paying more attention!  I had seen that rangers were not on the class list, I guess I just spaced on it.  I apologize.

Would it be possible to get Favored Enemy as a feat?  Or perhaps by giving up in a class ability from another class?  Or as an extreme, would you allow a Ranger without any spells?

Also, which concept do you think would better fit this game?  If you like the monster hunter better, I'll put more work into that, but if you feel the Marshal would be a better fit, I'll focus on him instead.  Just let me know what you'd like best!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 26, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Also, which concept do you think would better fit this game?  If you like the monster hunter better, I'll put more work into that, but if you feel the Marshal would be a better fit, I'll focus on him instead.  Just let me know what you'd like best!




I liked the marshal, even if I wasn't exactly sure how to tie him into the game, but you're right that I could definitely use another spellcaster proposal (problem may be that all the major casters in the game, and one of the two minor casters, are from non-SRD materials).


----------



## stonegod (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad things are on the look'n good list. If there is anything else you need, let me know.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 26, 2007)

[sblock=Character Background]The Changling that goes by the name of Grant (most of the time) grew up on the streets.  He had quick fingers, but he wouldn't let himself fall to the level of common street thieves.  He had a silver tongue, and an irrefutable knowledge of the city and the people that lived here.  He would often commision his services as a guide and informant to those that would pay.  He had a way of finding things out, convincing others to tell him secrets that they would only tell their lovers.  That was the easiest way of course, watch somebody, until he was comfortable with their routines, then impersonate somebody close to them, learn what he could, and then disappear.  This payed well until a fateful day when a customer came to him.  She hid her face behind a hood, and he hear the jingle of armor underneath her pathetic attempt to disguise herself as a merchant.  The Silver Flame pendant nearly hidden underneath her collar gave her away almost immediately.

"A man," she said in a musical voice, "he says it is Reginald, but I have reasons to believe he is not who he says.  You are a keen judge of character, I need you to watch Reginald."  She handed him a heavy sack of gold.  She began to turn away, but then stopped and said.  "It speaks to you doesn't it?"  I simply laughed.  She then walked away, stupid paladins.

Okay so it is true, I follow The Flame.  I would mutter a prayer every now and then, but I didn't seem to think it was that big a deal.  Until I started seeing things;  That is how I started to get really good at what I did.  I would be watching people, and then I would know that they weren't good people.  I knew that my job was getting more dangerous, more than I even knew.  I went to the Church of the Silver Flame for guidance.  They gave me advice, and they shaped me, made me into their own tool, until I was at the point, where I needed their guidence less and less.  I just had to look to myself, for The Flame burns in us all.

Then she returned again.  Many Flamites had heard how I exposed several of the Church's own members as being corrupted.  She wanted to offer me a permanant position in the Church.  I was going to refuse, but she said they won't change me anymore, they had a special position for me.  

I took it.  I get to go to nobles' dinners, art galleries, anything where there are important people.  My main mission is to serve the Flame.  Root out evil where it hides among the good.  I was approached by another priest, one by the name of Mikel ir'Indari.  He has a new direction for me follow.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]I am a little confused at how the class defense bonus works.  Say for a Rogue2/Fighter2.  Would it be 14?[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I am a little confused at how the class defense bonus works.  Say for a Rogue2/Fighter2.  Would it be 14?




What I came up with for multiclass characters was "add the defense bonus of all classes, then subtract the first level bonus of every class except the first", so a rog 2/ftr 2 is actually going to come out slightly differently than a ftr 2/rog 2. It's a slightly unkind to multiclass characters, but anything else I came up with was either hopeless complicated, strongly favored multiclass characters, or strongly discouraged them. 

Fighter gets a 'good' progression; at 2nd level it's 6. Rogue gets a 'medium' progression; at 2nd level it's 4. So you'd get 6+4 = 10, then subtract the first level bonus of every class except your first. So if you started as a fighter, your defense bonus is 6 (6+4-4), which means your AC is 16; if you started as a rogue, your defense bonus is 4 (4+6-6), which means your AC is 14.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 27, 2007)

[sblock=Backstory]
Andarius was born in a small town in South Khorvaire. He was raised by a Priest in the Reformed Church, abondoned on the church's doorstep as a baby. All his life he was taught the ways of the Church and how to make the world a better place. This was all well until he was 12. One night, after he had finished his chores and prayers and on his way to bed, there was a crash as one of the neighborhood gangs broke down the door. His "Father" had refused to pay them protection money, and they were going to take out their payment on his body. Andarius was on the other side of the church when he heard the yells and the gunshots. He ran towards them, fear and panic taking hold of him. As he entered his Father's chambers, he found his lifeless body punctured by bullets. Right then, he vowed he would make the world better. He would uphold the Church, and dispose of those who were evil. He picked up the nearest heavy object (a candelabra) and ran out the door towards the gang members. Before they could react, he had knocked two of them into unconsciousness and picked up of their guns. The others quickly fell.

He spent the next eight years of his life wandering South Khorvaire looking for those he deemed too evil to live. Gangs, cults, thieves, murderers, and the like were all disposed of. Recently, Father Mikel and the Holy Office of the Inquisition have contacted Andarius and given him names and places of people they deem unworthy of life, something Andarius is grateful for. It cuts down on the work he has to do. He has givin his life to the Church, and it is noticable. He will kill, then administer last rites to the deceased. His trademark is a small card with a sliver flame on it he leaves on the bodys of his "victims" [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

Katara Quinn
Human Swashbuckler3/Fgtr1
AL: CG HT: 5'8" WT: 110 Hair: Long, Red Eyes: Green
STR: 12 (+1) [4 points]
DEX: 16 (+3) [8 points + 1 lvl ]
CON: 12 (+1) [4 points]
INT: 16 (+3) [6 points + 2 bonus]
WIS: 10 (+0) [2 points]
CHA: 12 (+1) [4 points]

HP:  (3d8+1d10+4) AC: 21 (10 base + 3 dex + 8 Class)
Saves: FORT: +6(5 base + 1 con)  REF: +5(1 base + 3 dex + 1 Grace) WILL: +1(1 base + 0 wis)
Init: +4

Bab: 4
Attacks: 
Pistol +8, 2d4+3 damage. 15' range increment.
Daggers: +7/7, 1d4+5 damage. 19-20/X2

Skills(Total/Ranks):[66 Points] Bluff(+10/7), Diplomacy(+10/7), Disguise(+10/7), Jump(8/+5), Professionrostitute(+7/7), Performance(+8/7), Perform:Acting(+8/7), Sneak(+10/7), Tumble(12/+7), 
12 skill points left
*Sneak=Bonus skill*

Feats: [4]  Two-Weapon Fighting, Two-Weapon Defense, W.Focus(Daggers), 

Class Features: W.Finesse, Grace (+1 Initiative/Reflex Saves), Insightful Strike.

Languages: Common, 2 more.

Equipment: 
2 Mastercraft(+1) Daggers (4,004 Crowns)
MW Pistol (350 Crowns)
50 Mastercraft(+1) Bullets (2,000 Crowns)
Backpack (2 Crowns)
Large Disguise Kit[20 uses] (100 Crowns)
2X Travelling Disguise Kit[5 uses each] (50 Crowns)
MW Manacles (50 Crowns)
Small mirror (50 Crowns)
Signet Ring of the "Brothel of Easy Ladies" (5 Crowns)
Various Extra Clothing (Including a Courtiers outfit and a couple Entertainers outfits). (120 Crowns)
Light Horse (75 Crowns)

6,196 Thrane Crowns

Background: 
Katara, Like most women, is both beautiful and deadly.  She was born to a prostitute and when her mother was killed by a fare, was taken in by a local brothel.  This was no ordinary brothel, though... They specialized in raising children like her, for a purpose.  The Brothel of Easy Ladies is also an Assassins guild populated entirely by 'working ladies'.  Business is never slow, for either side of their organization, and Katara quickly learned both trades, with some flair.
Trained in stealth and precision, she uses her deadly skills with dagger and pistol to right wrongs and attempt to stop the many transgressions that men have forced upon women in the past.  She considers herself to be a kind of vengeful spirit for women who have been wronged.  Lately she has felt a bit bad about what she's done, and so has been going to the church to speak to father Mikel, in an attempt to continue feeling that she's doing the right thing.   Despite their disparate backgrounds, they became close, Katara looking up to Mikel as the Father she never had, and he seeing a young woman who needed guidance... and whose skills could prove useful.


----------



## Einan (Apr 27, 2007)

Good day!

Horace would be a good candidate because perhaps the Church has taken his father into service to help his alcoholism.  Horace passed through on one of his infrequent visits, discovered his fact and learned that his father has cleaned up his act and joined the church.  Horace, disbelieving in his father's veracity, started a fight with him.  He was arrested, thrown into jail to calm down and approached by a member of clergy about earning a pardon for his crime of assault on a clergy member.  

Will that work or shall I try again?


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 27, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I liked the marshal, even if I wasn't exactly sure how to tie him into the game, but you're right that I could definitely use another spellcaster proposal (problem may be that all the major casters in the game, and one of the two minor casters, are from non-SRD materials).



 Okay, with that in mind, I'll focus on the more spellcast-y concept.  Depending on how things turn out, I may return to the Marshal idea, if it seems to be a better concept.

*Adele Fulirno* was a well-respected soldier in the Thrane military until a brush with the supernatural left her disabled.  Discharaged from her squad, she buried herself in research, hoping to find the knowledge she needed to fight back against the dark things no ordinary person could stand against.

Adele was once a tall, powerfully built warrior woman, but her severe injuries left her housebound for several years, during which time she lost most of her muscle mass and all of her former heartiness.  But the research she delved into made her mind sharper than before, giving her the strength of will to control the raw elemental force of magic itself.

Now, armed with forbidden knowledge and an impressive collection of arms, Adele wanders the fringes of the civilized world, hunting down and destroying monsters wherever she finds them

_Overview_: Adele would be Fighter 1 / Archivist 3.  I'm still going with the "monster hunter" concept.  She would use revolvers with a variety of different ammunition, so she'll need both the Quick Draw and Rapid Reload feats (as well as a bunch of speed loaders).  I may also take Two-Weapon Fighting as well, I'm not sure.  She'll need to have at least a 16 Dex and a 16 Int, which means that the rest of her stats will be about average (with Str and Con probably being her lowest).

Would it be possible for her to craft her own alchemcially modified bullets?  If so, would that work off of the "Craft: Alchemy" skill or would it require a feat?

Tell me what you think, and I'll get to work on stats!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll post comments on the updates I've recieved later this evening or this weekend.

I'm also going to set a cutoff date of next Friday (5/4/2007); I'd like to see a few more people chime in, but I think I can put together a solid party out of the existing proposals.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 28, 2007)

So would I be able to use the Changling Rogue sub level from RoE?  What about the devoted inquisitor feat from CAv even though it is supposed to be taken by normal LG paladins?  I'll post my full character this weekend.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> So would I be able to use the Changling Rogue sub level from RoE?  What about the devoted inquisitor feat from CAv even though it is supposed to be taken by normal LG paladins?  I'll post my full character this weekend.




Yeah, I'll allow both. And make the alignment restriction on the Shadowbane PrCs 'Any Good' rather than LG, for that matter.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Would it be possible for her to craft her own alchemcially modified bullets?  If so, would that work off of the "Craft: Alchemy" skill or would it require a feat?




Yes, this will be possible with just Craft: Alchemy, though I'm not sure about costing or craft DCs; superior quality weapons and ammo will be craftable with Craft: Weaponsmithing under similar rules.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 28, 2007)

Are you using skill tricks and Action Points?


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Are you using skill tricks and Action Points?



Action points, yes. This is Eberron, after all.

Skill tricks, I'm not sure about; I've got Complete Scoundrel, but I've never used them in a game.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 29, 2007)

Are the books you are using for feats/PrC's the only ones you are using for equipment?  How much is ammunition?

[sblock=Completed Character]Grant
Male Changling Rogue2/Paladin2
CG
Exp:

Strength:  10  (+0)
Dexterity:  16  (+3)
Constitution:  12  (+1)
Intelligence:  10  (+0)
Wisdom:  12  (+1)
Charisma:  17  (+3)

Size:  Medium
Weight: 160lb(varies)
Height:  6’(varies)
Skin:  Tan(varies)
Hair:  Blond; straight should length(varies)
Eyes:  Blue(varies)

Total HP:  28
BAB:  +3
Speed:  30’
Init:  +3

AC:  18  (10 base + 4 Defense + 3 Dex + 1 Shield)

Saves:
	Fort:  +7  (3 base +1 Con + 3 Divine Grace)
	Ref:  +9  (3 base + 3 Dex + 3 Divine Grace) 
	Will:  +4  (0 base + 1 Wis + 3 Divine Grace)

Attacks:
Rapier, +1 Mastercraft, +7, 1d6, 18-20x2
Pistol, +6, 2d4, 20x2, 15’
Full Attack(without shield:  AC:  17)  +5(rapier, +1 mastercraft), 1d6, 18-20x2; +4(pistol), 2d4, 20x2, 15’
Dagger, +6 melee or ranged, 1d4, 19-20x2, 10’

Feats(level gained):
Two-weapon fighting(1)
Weapon Finesse(3)

Skills (Bonus/Ranks)(Chosen skill:  Autohypnosis):
Balance:  (8/4)*
Bluff:  (12/7)
Disguise:  (20/7) additional +2 while acting in character.
Diplomacy:  (12/7)
Escape Artist:  (6/4)*
Gather Information:  (8/5) 
Intimidate:  (14/7)
Notice:  (8/7)
Sense Motive:  (10/7)
Sneak:  (5/4)*
Tumble:  (9/7)*

*Armor Check Penalty:  -1

Racial Abilities:

+2 on saves vs. charm effects
+2 on Bluff, Intimidate, and Sense Motive checks(included above)
Speak language is class skill
Minor Shape Change:  Full round action, as disguise self, +10 on disguise checks(included above)

Languages:
Common
Elven

Class Features:

Sneak Attack:  1d6
Social Intuition:  Gather Info only takes 1d4+1 x 10 minutes.  Sense motive for a gut assessment of a social situation only takes a full round action.  Take ten on bluff, diplomacy, gather information, intimidate, and sense motive.
Evasion
Aura of Good
Detect Evil
Smite Evil:  1/day; +3 att/ +2 dam
Divine Grace
Lay on Hands:  6 hp healed

Equipment:
Rapier, Mastercraft +1
Triple Weapon Capsule Retainer
2 Quickshock weapon capsules (1 in retainer)
2  Quickflame weapon capsules (1 in retainer)
2 Quickfrost weapon capsules (1 in retainer)
Pistol
Ammuntion(Cost?)
Signet Ring
Noble’s Outfit
Jewelry:  2 rings, one choker(worth 75 gp)
Light Steel Shield
Dagger
Backpack
Bedroll
Soap
Waterskin
Sunrod
ID papers with portrait
Traveling papers
2gp
9sp
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmm... it looks like the set of character proposals I've got tend to the 'wild west' nature of the 19th century rather than the Victorian. Which isn't a big problem; there are definitely parts of 830 AS Khorvaire like that. Though Flamekeep (think Victorian London, only with the Vatican in town) and Sharn (and to a lesser extent, Maradal) aren't.

A few bits of commentary

*nonamazing* - both Adele Fulirno and Vorelus Kraal look good
*einan* - with the additonal background, so does Horace
*EvolutionKB* and *Jemal* - I'm not sure I want two assassins in our little group
*ethadrew* - still need either an expanded background or a spellcaster proposal

and an equipment note
- bullets cost 2gp per 10 bullets
- alchemical bullets have the same cost as magical ammo with the equivalent effect would
- speed loaders (for revolvers) cost 20 gp

With the exception of base classes (where only the approved list from the original post are allowed) and magic items (and PrCs and feats that are impossible to qualify for given the base classes allowed in this game), anything from the PHB, PHB2, Complete books, Mini's handbook, and Eberron books will probably be allowed (though things I'm not familiar with will need review, and exotic metamagic/item creation feats are inapproriate to the setting). Anything else (gun feats from other d20 settings/games, for example) may be allowed, but you'll have to specifically ask about them, and if it's in something I don't own, I'll need the complete text.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 30, 2007)

Unforunately I think I'm going to bow out. Even though this is so thoroughly thought out and I feel like it'd be amazing in person campaign, for PbP I'm not entirely comfortable in this setting as I've never done anything this contemporary. I wasn't getting a good grasp of things, at least enough to where I feel like I could contribute. But I thank you and wish everyone the best. I'll definitely be following along.


----------



## Solarious (Apr 30, 2007)

This campaign sounds interesting. I liked Eberron for the magic-as-technology feel, but I'm also interested in a Victorian-like setting (you can blame Girl Genius for that).

Since you guys have a dearth of spellcasters (which is highly unusual), I'll throw in a full caster, probably a Dread Necromancer. I would have done Healer, because everyone needs a healer, but I don't have the minis book to use from. 

The temptation to play a TWF gunslinger is great though.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2007)

drothgery - She doesn't view herself so much as an assassin, but a "righter of wrongs".  The brothel is full of assassins, and while they've trained her in their ways, she hasn't really the heart to kill in cold blood.  One of the main reasons she sought out Father Mikel to counsel her was that she couldn't stand what she was doing anymore.
I guess you could call her a kind of Ex-Assassin.  (Mechanically she's basically a finesseful fighter)

Also, Evolution's background hits me as more of a Spy than an Assassin, nothing in there about being hired to kill.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Apr 30, 2007)

Like Jemal said, more I see Grant as more of a spy.  I think he'll also fufill the face role very well to boot.  He is a decent melee combatant as well.  Nobody knows of a tactical or weapon style feat using a sword and a gun do they?


----------



## Einan (Apr 30, 2007)

Much obliged, ser.  I'll work on equipment and get it ready.

Let me get the Masterwork idea straight.  We pay the cost for a +1 magical weapon, only it's called masterwork instead, right?

Thank ye kindly.
Horace


----------



## drothgery (Apr 30, 2007)

Solarious said:
			
		

> This campaign sounds interesting. I liked Eberron for the magic-as-technology feel, but I'm also interested in a Victorian-like setting (you can blame Girl Genius for that).
> 
> Since you guys have a dearth of spellcasters (which is highly unusual), I'll throw in a full caster, probably a Dread Necromancer. I would have done Healer, because everyone needs a healer, but I don't have the minis book to use from.




I'll type up a mechanics-only distillation of the modified healer in this game this evening; it's possible for a Dread Necromancer to avoid sliding into evil (and easier in this game than in HoH standard, because the lich transformation is not a class feature, and I'm not using taint/depravity rules), but it's really, really hard.



			
				Solarious said:
			
		

> The temptation to play a TWF gunslinger is great though.




I'm not entirely sure they're all that practical without semiautomatics and large magazines; you run out of bullets fast with only twelve shots before a reload. But having played one in a modern game -- yeah, they're fun .


----------



## drothgery (Apr 30, 2007)

Einan said:
			
		

> Much obliged, ser.  I'll work on equipment and get it ready.
> 
> Let me get the Masterwork idea straight.  We pay the cost for a +1 magical weapon, only it's called masterwork instead, right?
> 
> ...




Close.
Masterwork weapons are the same as described in the PHB.
+1 master*craft* melee weapons cost the same as +1 magic weapons in the DMG, and provide a bonus to hit and to damage (though unless they're beshyk, they don't overcome DR/magic) 
Same goes for +2 and +3 mastercraft melee weapons.

For ranged weapons, the cost of mastercraft enhancement is halved, but it only improves the bonus to hit. Since this makes a +1 mastercraft ranged weapon about the same as a masterwork weapon, +1 mastercraft weapons are rare (but not unheard of, because of other factors).
For ammo, the cost of mastercraft enhancement is halved, but it only improves the bonus to damage.

Mastercraft weapons and ammo are capable of being further enhanced magically or alchemically despite not having an enhancement bonus.


----------



## Einan (Apr 30, 2007)

Gotcha.  Thanks for the clarification!

Horace


----------



## Solarious (May 1, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I'll type up a mechanics-only distillation of the modified healer in this game this evening; it's possible for a Dread Necromancer to avoid sliding into evil (and easier in this game than in HoH standard, because the lich transformation is not a class feature, and I'm not using taint/depravity rules), but it's really, really hard.



I was thinking about an elf who follows the path to the greatest arcane power, as elves tend to, and reconnects with his/her ancestors in the City of the Dead (represented with the feat Right to Council, which has much more potential power in this game owing to a magically-starved Eberron ). Necromancy has almost always been an elven speciality, and the use of offensive necromatic powers has never been taboo amongst the Aereni; although raising negatively-charged undead is. It does cut into a DN's overall potency to not be able to summon or create undead, but this is the only real full caster around... Archivist, while flexible, is extremely scroll-dependant for more spells, and can only learn Cleric spells on their own.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure they're all that practical without semiautomatics and large magazines; you run out of bullets fast with only twelve shots before a reload. But having played one in a modern game -- yeah, they're fun .



It's more practical than TWFing hand crossbows.  It's probably a little better than you think, with 2-3 rounds of flying bullets, a round of reloading and taking mad cover, then more blasting. Or, use spare guns with Quick Draw. 

But really, it's more for the style factor than anything else.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 1, 2007)

drothgery,

I had another idea for a character, let me know which you like better.  A human hexblade who is former criminal, trying to repent for his deeds by working for the church.  A melee combatant, who uses fear, intimidation, as well as the hexblades curse and his blade.  He'd be a suitable debuffer as well, focusing on hindering his enemies more than hurting them.  Does the extra spell feat let you pick a spell from any list to add to your own?


----------



## drothgery (May 1, 2007)

When I looked at the healer again, I realized that most of her class abilities
made very little sense once I changed her into a warmage-style spontaneous
caster. So I've almost completely rebuilt the healer's class abilities.

alignment: any nonevil
hit dice: d8
skill points: 4/level
class skills: concentration, craft, diplomacy, handle animal,
 knowledge(nature), knowledge(religion), profession, sense motive,
 spellcraft, survival
class defense bonus: poor
weapon and armor proficiency: simple weapons, no armor
spells: healers spontaneously cast any spell on their list, in the 
 manner of the dread necromancer or warmage


```
level	bab	fort	ref	will	special			spells per day
1	0	2	0	2	healing hands,		4/3
					turn undead
2	1	3	0	3	skill focus(heal)	4/4
3	1	3	1	3	advanced learninging	5/4/3
4	2	4	1	4	effortless healing	5/4/4
5	2	4	1	4	-			5/5/4/3
6	3	5	2	5	advanced learning 	5/5/4/4
7	3	5	2	5	-			6/5/5/4/3
8	4	6	2	6	bonus feat		6/5/5/4/4
9	4	6	3	6	-			6/6/5/5/4/3
10	5	7	3	7	-			6/6/5/5/4/4
11	5	7	3	7	advanced learning	6/6/6/5/5/4/3
12	6	8	4	8	-			6/6/6/5/5/4/4
13	6	8	4	8	-			6/6/6/6/5/5/4/3
14	7	9	4	9	bonus feat		6/6/6/6/5/5/4/4
15	7	9	5	9	-			6/6/6/6/6/5/5/4/3
16	8	10	5	10	Advanced learning	6/6/6/6/6/5/5/4/4
17	8	10	5	10	-			6/6/6/6/6/6/5/5/4/3
18	9	11	6	11	bonus feat		6/6/6/6/6/6/5/5/4/4
19	9	11	6	11	-			6/6/6/6/6/6/5/5/5/4
20	10	12	6	12	advanced learning	6/6/6/6/6/6/5/5/5/4
```

healing hands (ex): whenever a healer casts a spell that cures hit point damage, 
 she adds her Cha modifier to the amount of damage healed. This only applies to
 healer spells.
skill focus(heal): if the healer already has this feat, choose a different one.
advanced learning: each time she gains this ability, the healer can add one spell
 to her list from the Good, Protection, or Sun domains; this spell can be a level
 no higher than the highest-level spell she can cast
effortless healing (ex): casting conjuration[healing] spells does not provoke 
 an AoO. This only applies to healer spells.
bonus feat: choose one of the following feats - augment healing#, empower turning#,
 quicken turning#, disciple of the sun#, sacred boost#, sacred healing#, 
 extra turning, improved turning, iron will, brew potion, font of life^, 
 indominatable soul2, ritual blessing2, divine fortune2, divine ward2, 
 sacred radiance2

 # complete divine, ^ Heroes of Horror,2 PHB 2

healer spell list
* spell is in the Mini's handbook (also in Spell Compendium)
0: create water, cure minor wounds, deathwatch, detect magic, detect poision, 
   light, mending, purify food and drink, read magic
1: bless water, cure light wounds, goodberry, protection from evil, remove fear,
   remove paralysis, sanctuary, speak with animals
2: calm emotions, cure moderate wounds, delay poison, gentle repose, 
   remove blindness/deafness, remove disease, lesser restoration
3: close wounds*, create food and water, cure serious wounds, neutralize poison,
   remove curse, restoration, status
4: cure critical wounds, death ward, freedom of movement, mass cure light wounds,
   panacea*
5: atonement, break enchantment, mass cure moderate wounds, raise dead, 
   revivify*, stone to flesh, true seeing
6: greater restoration, heal, heroes' feast, mass cure serious wounds, regenerate
7: mass cure critical wounds, repulsion, resurrection
8: discern location, holy aura, mass heal
9: foresight, gate, true resurrection


----------



## drothgery (May 1, 2007)

Solarious said:
			
		

> I was thinking about an elf who follows the path to the greatest arcane power, as elves tend to, and reconnects with his/her ancestors in the City of the Dead (represented with the feat Right to Council, which has much more potential power in this game owing to a magically-starved Eberron ).




Hmm... that could work.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 1, 2007)

Finished my character, lemme know your thoughts

Name: Andarius
Class: Rouge 4
Race: Human
Alignment: CG
Age: 20
Weight: 240 Lbs 
Height: 5’10” 
Gender: Male
HP: (4d6)


* Abilities * 
STR 12 (+1) 
DEX 18 (+4) 
CON 10 (+0)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 12 (+1)


*Statistics * 
AC 19 (5 base, 4 Dex)
FORT +1 (1 base)
REF +8 (4 base, +4 Dex)
WILL +1 (1 base)

INIT +4
BAB / Grapple +3/+3
Speed: 30 ft

*Melee * 
+4 Dagger (1d4+1, 19-20 x2)

*Ranged *
+8 Revolver (2d6, x2, 20 ft)
+8 Rifle (2d10, x2, 60 ft)
+7 Dagger (1d4+1, 19-20 x2, 10 ft)


*Feats * 
Point Blank Shot (1)
Rapid Reload (Personal Firearms) (Bonus)
Quick Draw (3)



*Racial Features * 
Bonus Feat at 1st lvl, bonus skill points

*Class Features *
Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1, Uncanny Dodge


*Skills * (10 x4 +4) + (11 x3) = 77
Balance +7 (3 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Disable Device +9 (7 Ranks, +2 Int)
Gather Information +8 (7 Ranks, +1 Cha)
Jump +5 (4 Ranks, +1 Str)
Open Lock +11 (7 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Search +9 (7 Ranks, +2 Int)
Sleight of Hand +11 (7 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Tumble +11 (7 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Use Rope +11 (7 Ranks, +4 Dex)
Climb +8 (7 Ranks, +1 Str)
Notice +7 (7 Ranks, +0 Wisdom)
Sneak +11 (7 Ranks, +4 Dex)

*Languages *
Common 
(2 More)

*Stuff * 41 Lbs
2 MWK Revolvers (760 GP, 4 Lbs)
6 Daggers (12 GP, 6 Lbs)
MWK Rifle (420 GP, 8 Lbs)
Rifle Sight (150 GP, 1 Lb)
2 Speed Loaders (4 GP, -)
100 Bullets (20 GP, -)
Backpack (2 GP, 2 Lbs)
Silk Rope (50 ft) (10 GP, 5 Lbs)
Boot Sheath (30 GP, -)
Lantern, Bull’s-eye (12 GP, 3 Lbs)
Oil, 1 Pint (1 SP, 1 Lb)
Flint and Steel (1 GP, -)
Grappling Hook (1 GP, 4 Lbs)
MWK Thieves’ Tools (100 GP, 2 Lbs)
Traveler’s Outfit (1 GP, 5 Lbs)

3876 GP, 9 SP

Light Load= 43 Lbs
Medium Load= 44-86 Lbs
Heavy Load= 87-130 Lbs
Lift off ground= 260 Lbs
Push / Drag= 650 Lbs

Andarius was born in a small town in South Khorvaire. He was raised by a Priest in the Reformed Church, abondoned on the church's doorstep as a baby. All his life he was taught the ways of the Church and how to make the world a better place. This was all well until he was 12. One night, after he had finished his chores and prayers and on his way to bed, there was a crash as one of the neighborhood gangs broke down the door. His "Father" had refused to pay them protection money, and they were going to take out their payment on his body. Andarius was on the other side of the church when he heard the yells and the gunshots. He ran towards them, fear and panic taking hold of him. As he entered his Father's chambers, he found his lifeless body punctured by bullets. Right then, he vowed he would make the world better. He would uphold the Church, and dispose of those who were evil. He picked up the nearest heavy object (a candelabra) and ran out the door towards the gang members. Before they could react, he had knocked two of them into unconsciousness and picked up of their guns. The others quickly fell.

He spent the next eight years of his life wandering South Khorvaire looking for those he deemed too evil to live. Gangs, cults, thieves, murderers, and the like were all disposed of. Recently, Father Mikel and the Holy Office of the Inquisition have contacted Andarius and given him names and places of people they deem unworthy of life, something Andarius is grateful for. It cuts down on the work he has to do. He has givin his life to the Church, and it is noticable. He will kill, then administer last rites to the deceased. His trademark is a small card with a sliver flame on it he leaves on the bodys of his "victims"


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 2, 2007)

I've noticed that several people that have posted characters appeared to have given themselves what appears to PC gold.  Do you want PC gold(5400gp) or NPC gold (3300gp) as listed on the first page.


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2007)

drothgery: Is there anything else you want of me? A character sheet?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 2, 2007)

Here is the Hexblade I told you about with a full background.

[sblock=Jaeven]Jaeven
Male Human Hexblade 4
LN
Exp:

Strength:  14  (+2)
Dexterity:  12  (+1)
Constitution:  12  (+1)
Intelligence:  10  (+0)
Wisdom:  10  (+0)
Charisma:  19  (+4)

Size:  Medium
Weight: 170lb
Height:  6’2”
Skin:  Tan
Hair:  Black; short and spikey
Eyes:  Grey
Other:  Black goatee, scar down right forearm

Total HP:  35
BAB:  +4
Speed:  30’
Init:  +1

AC:  19  (10 base + 8 Defense + 1 Dex)

Saves:
	Fort:  +2*  (1 base +1 Con)
	Ref:  +2*  (1 base + 1 Dex) 
	Will:  +4*  (4 base + 0 Wis)

*Add +4 if to avoid a spell or spell like effect

Attacks:
Falchion:  +7, 2d4+3, 18-20x2, Slashing
Dagger:  +6 melee or +5 ranged, 1d4+2, 19-20x2, 10’, Slashing/Piercing
Rifle:  +5, 2d10, 20x2, 60’, Piercing

Feats(level gained):
Practiced Spellcaster(H)
Intimidating Strike(1)
Ability Focus(Hexblade’s Curse(3)

Skills (Bonus/Ranks)(Chosen skill:  Perform):
Bluff  (11/7)
Concentration:  (7/6)
Diplomacy: (4/0)
Intimidate:  (15/7)
Knowledge(Arcana):  (5/5)
Perform(Wind Instruments):  (10/6)
Spellcraft:  (6/4)
Spot:  (0/0)
Listen:  (0/0)

Racial Abilities:
One extra skill point per level
Bonus feat at level 1

Languages:
Common

Class Features:

Hexblade’s Curse 1/day:  Will save DC:  18 or take a -2 on att/dam/skill/saves/abil
Arcane Resistance:  Chr to saves vs. Spells and spell-like effects
Mettle:  Whenever he makes a fort or will save for partial or half, instead the effect is negated
Dark Companion:  When adjacent to an enemy and it’s own space is not occupied by another creature the enemy takes a -2 to AC and saves.  It has a speed of 30’ and can be dispelled as a spell of ¼ hexblade level.
Spells:  CL:4 (-/0+1), Cause Fear(DC:15), Phantom threat(DC:15)

Equipment:

Masterwork Falchion
Two potions of Cure light wounds
Triple Weapon Capsule Retainer
4 Quickfrost weapon capsules(One in retainer attached to falchion)
4 Quickfire weapon capsules(One in retainer attached to falchion)
4 Quickshock weapon capsules(One in retainer attached to falchion
Dagger
Rifle
20 Bullets
Backpack
Waterskin
Bedroll
2 Sunrods
Spell component pouch
Masterwork tool(intimidate)
Traveling papers
ID papers
Escaping and Dodging Panic Button
Harmonica(price?)
284 Republic of South Khorvaire Dollars
4sp[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]My mother nodded, that was him.  A corpse lay on the floor in front of us, his throat slashed.  It was my father, he was on his way to the bakery, to begin the daily task of baking the days bread.  I was only nine at the time.  My small hands were clammy and fidgety.  I had never seen a dead body before.  The guardsmen had said it was a beggar that did it.  Robbery, he said, was the motive, my father’s key’s to the bakery was gone, as was the cash box in the bakery.  
From that fateful day when my father died, I cursed the name of the beggar that killed my father, then it spread to other beggars.  I cursed their very existence so much that it seemed to effect them.  As I walked to my weaponry training I would watch them, huddled around their barrels for warmth, and I would curse them, they would trip and fall when another beggar pushed them for the food or cheap wine that they carried.  It was almost supernatural.  
Eventually I graduated from weaponry training.  With nothing left to do, I began taking out my anger at them more violently.  I began to kill them.  First, it was only those that were alone, then I moved on to groups, once I could predict their behavior.  I had a reputation among them, though nobody knew it was me.  I even escaped the notice of the law, few would care about the murder of a few beggars.  
Then I attacked a Flame in disguise, she was trying to eavesdrop on a group of smugglers.  I killed her too.  That was the end for me.  I remembered what my father had said, he was an avid churchgoer.  He had said that even the greatest sins can be forgiven if one is to repent.  I went to the church and offered my services as a warrior of the faith.  They were hesitant, maybe suspicious.  I still don’t know if they know my reasons for volunteering my aid.  I do what they want, for after killing that priest, I begin having nightmares, I see all the corpses of all the beggar’s I killed, but they all have my father’s face.  Serving the will of The Flame is the only way to make the nightmares stop.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 2, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I've noticed that several people that have posted characters appeared to have given themselves what appears to PC gold.  Do you want PC gold(5400gp) or NPC gold (3300gp) as listed on the first page.




It's defiinately NPC gold. I haven't reviewed character sheets yet (and won't until I put up the final list of who's in the game), but I'm not changing that one.


----------



## drothgery (May 2, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> drothgery: Is there anything else you want of me? A character sheet?




Really, I didn't ask _anyone_ for a character sheet yet.


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2007)

Coolio. I'll just leave my concept as is then and wait for the final characters to be picked to flush my concept out if need be.


----------



## drothgery (May 4, 2007)

Last call bump. I'd still like to see a healer proposal if anyone's got one.


----------



## drothgery (May 5, 2007)

Okay, here's the team... and yeah, it looks like I broke my guidelines, as we've got two non-human/half-elves here.

*stonegod* - half elf Lyrander archivist who wants to fly
stonegod:
[sblock]Father Mikel sought your character out for the mission because of his interest in airships and flight.[/sblock]

*EvolutionKB * - Grant, Changling Rogue2/Paladin2
EvolutionKB:
[sblock]Of all the PCs, Grant probably knows Father Mikel the best; his work as a spy for the church is often at the Holy Office's direction.[/sblock]

*Solarious * - elf dread necromancer
Solarious:
[sblock]There are rumors of a necromancer operating in the area where Father Mikel is sending the team. Your character has been recruited as an expert that should be able to confirm that, and just might be trustworthy.
[/sblock]

*nonamazing* - Adele Fulirno human fighter/archivist
nonamazing:
[sblock]Father Mikel knows Adele fairly well, and has hired to hunt down some things that really shouldn't have been in the Kingdom since the rise of the Empire of the Flame.[/sblock]

einan - Horace, human scout
einan
[sblock]Horace has been recruited to guide a bunch of urban types in the wilderness.[/sblock]

Pointer to RG thread and OOC thread to follow.


----------



## drothgery (May 5, 2007)

Approved PCs - please post your characters in the RG thread here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=195556 ; if you have any questions, PM me or ask them here.

I've put the setting info in another RG thread here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=195557


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 5, 2007)

Rock! Does Father Mikel know I'm a changling?


----------



## drothgery (May 6, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Rock! Does Father Mikel know I'm a changling?




EvolutionKB:
[sblock]He's never come out and said so, but you have a few reasons to suspect that he knows. You're not 100% certain of it, though.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 6, 2007)

Oh, just one more thing, I've made some rules tweaks in what's posted over in the RG thread compared to what was originally posted here, tried to summarize the answers to people's rules questions, and posted some guidelines for character sheets (please try and show all your work; i.e. if an elf scout has an 18 dex, let me know that she got it from buying a 14, +2 elf, and +2 @ level 4).


----------



## stonegod (May 7, 2007)

Elfs get a +2 to Int? Must be Greys. 

Some pertinent questions:
- I know magic items are rare, but are they out of the picture at initial startup? There are a few small ones I am looking at.
- For "buying" spells, is the 50 gp/level for copying from spellbooks the route you want us to take or the more expensive buy the scroll version (i know the writing doesn't cost, but the purchasing will)
- Would Favored in House be a wasted feat?


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Elfs get a +2 to Int? Must be Greys.




I thought I'd changed that to Dex (example's fixed now).



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Some pertinent questions:
> - I know magic items are rare, but are they out of the picture at initial startup? There are a few small ones I am looking at.
> - For "buying" spells, is the 50 gp/level for copying from spellbooks the route you want us to take or the more expensive buy the scroll version (i know the writing doesn't cost, but the purchasing will)
> - Would Favored in House be a wasted feat?




Magic items - pricing on magic items is a highly variable thing. About the only thing that's available at list price are potions of healer spells and scrolls of cleric and healer spells; other potions and scrolls are sometimes available at a large markup (as are some common pre-Catalysm items that might be expected to last).

You can figure that you can always copy healer spells (as all healer spells are cleric spells, and so archivists have two ways of getting them), and usually copy PHB cleric spells. For hexblade and dread necromancer spells, you'll have to make scrolls. Wizard/sorcerer spells can only be found.

I'm not sure I'll be all that good adjucating a 'favor' mechanic, so while Favored in House wouldn't be entirely useless (and I'll do my best to make it useful if you take it), it'll probably go from long spans of being nearly useless to times when it's invaluable.


----------



## stonegod (May 7, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> You can figure that you can always copy healer spells (as all healer spells are cleric spells, and so archivists have two ways of getting them), and usually copy PHB cleric spells. For hexblade and dread necromancer spells, you'll have to make scrolls. Wizard/sorcerer spells can only be found.



So should (1) ask about any particular items and (2) assume that our archivists start w/ no sorc/wizard spells? The alternative is to start w/ Craft Wondrous Item, though I'd need to know how many XP > 6000 we'd start w/ (and still leaves the issue of no sor/wiz spells).



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I'll be all that good adjucating a 'favor' mechanic, so while Favored in House wouldn't be entirely useless (and I'll do my best to make it useful if you take it), it'll probably go from long spans of being nearly useless to times when it's invaluable.



I'm still playing w/ feats and such, and the answer to the above will modify the final build.


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> So should (1) ask about any particular items and (2) assume that our archivists start w/ no sorc/wizard spells?




Eh. You can assume that you managed to find one non-cleric/healer spell as part of adventuring per three arachivist levels.


----------



## drothgery (May 8, 2007)

I've set up an OOC thread at
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=195777


----------



## drothgery (May 9, 2007)

Bump to see if nonamazing is looking here instead of the OOC or RG threads. I'd like to review characters this weekend.


----------

